# Trolling 6/26



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Timon, Wayne and I kept watching the Radar. Planned to shove off of Shoreline at 2am. Storms kept coming through. Finally pulled the trigger at 5:30am. Beautiful, smooth ride out... and back! Stunning day on the water. Sunny all day. No storms. Not a vessel in sight. Looked for a line SE of the 131. Couldn't find it. Trolled almost to the Spur and then East. Nothing. Then back to the Edge. Nothing. And I mean nothing! No weed lines. No breaks. No bait. A handfull of Flyers. Just filthy water everywhere. Cleanest was between the Edge and Nipple. Had one knockdown. A HUGE Wahoo. He was ripping line then spun and bit thru the Bimini Twist. Heart-break on a $50 Lure. 

Again, absolutely beautiful day on the water. Water was smooth all day. We laid out and kept changing a killer spread. Just that Hoo. That's it.

I meant to take a pic of our route (Track) but forgot. I will post one next time with the Trip Guages as well.

Going to give it another two weeks. It still isn't there yet....

Time for some Red Zin and a book.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh well, gotta be out there to make it happen.

Bit through the bimini? I don't know about this one bud, sounds like something else happened


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Dave Thanks for the conditions report. Some times you just have to go after waiting in a truck for a couple of hours. Week before last on a Friday we pulled up to the ramp to winds of 30 knots lighting to the west and east but we had to go try it also. What makes us do it.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

That's what happened. The Bimini was shredded, not cut. It was Shredded. The ends were little strands. Wisps.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That fish wasn't meant to be caught then, just there to make you think you "almost" got one


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Swivel shot....


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you see the fish? Did you see it bite through the line? Just curious.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Timon saw it spin mid air and land on the Bimini. Look, it cut off thru the Bimini. I held the frayed ends. You guys can play Sherlock Holmes/ CSI. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

How many twists were left? Were the ends frayed or frazzled? Did the fish turn about 85 degrees in the air or....???

Just kidding dude, put the gun away


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

There were no twists. The two Bimini Lines were FRAYED FOR SIX INCHES until they ended. The shredding went down along the mainline(s).

Do Wahoo have Sharp teeth?

Can they cut thru Leader?

Can they cut through Mainline?

Even a double mainline like a Bimini?

Case closed. Now I am going to close my eyes LOL!

Ya'll go get him and if he still has a Pink/Black Beauty Lure with him, kindly return it.

Does PFF have a Lost and Found Lure Section? LOL!!!!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Wahoo do have teeth.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Wahoo do have teeth.


 I concur


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I caught a really big jack crevalle at na kika one time. It didn't have teeth. But he hit a high speed wahoo lure rigged on cable meant for a fish with teeth? May have been a defective fish or something. Or maybe he was just a little crazy. I don't know. We used it for deep drop bait later, so I didn't have a chance to ask him any questions.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok. I'm driving back to Shorline and diving into the Dumpster to retrieve my trash bag. Inside said trash bag is the evidence - the frayed/ splayed Bimini. Will post a picture in an hour or two. I am also available to meet with all those concerned. You will be excited to learn the controversial Frayed Bimini will also be on display at SAMs Tackle August 17th, 2014. Viewing hours are 6pm to 8:30pm. Bring the family. No photos allowed but we will have real nice post cards picturing the frayed Bimini in all it's glory for sale. Quantities are limited. Mention PFF for a special discount. 


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Waiting on pics of the bimini...can't be driving all the way to SAM's if you are dumpster diving.


----------



## Navi-Gator (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the report. We have been waiting (not so patiently) to make our first blue water trip in the new boat. Hopefully conditions improve soon!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's a bit confusing when you say bit through the bimini, which I think most are considering the knot itself rather than the doubled line going to the swivel. From your description, my understanding is that the line was bit off at the swivel end, leaving the two strands of line back to the bimini knot.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the report capt. One of these days the water will be blue again.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Kim brings up a good point and thankfully with the help of the internet, and PayPal, I was able to procure a Romanian mechanical engineer (Torchicov Biminicutkoff) to draw a schematic of the part in question. If you are in need of any mechanical drawings, I highly recommend him as he does a very fast turnaround with reasonable rates. The break pictured is midway on a 12ft Bimini. Oh, and sorry to all of you who were up all night waiting for the pics. I did go back to the Dumpster, however, our trash bag was missing. Evidently a fellow PFF'r read my post and beat me to it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Half Hitch FB said the wahoo bite is insane. I'm convinced it might be...if you go 200 miles out for swords, get bored and troll. Crappy reports don't inspire people to fish or buy gear though. I'm glad you experienced a beautiful day, sorry about the lost lure!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

301bLLC said:


> Half Hitch FB said the wahoo bite is insane. I'm convinced it might be...if you go 200 miles out for swords, get bored and troll. Crappy reports don't inspire people to fish or buy gear though. I'm glad you experienced a beautiful day, sorry about the lost lure!


Convinced it 'might' be... 200 miles out, LOL. Good one :laughing:

Thanks! It still needs another couple weeks, which is fine, beacuse I will have to work that long to afford a replacement lure


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

OK, if we catch him next weekend, we'll save the lure for you.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like maybe your cat's paw failed


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Sounds like maybe your cat's paw failed


See post at 7:13am on Page 2. The break was about midway on a 12ft Bimini.

Hope to see you at SAMs on August 17th Woody! Oh, wait, never mind. Someone got to the dumpster before I did. Gotta call SAMs and cancel the showing.

Chris V, could you let them know for me?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the report... We're waiting to see some blue water too. Been out a couple times in the last week just to see if we could find some clean water. Nada! We'll probably stay close to shore with the kings and Spanish for a few more weeks. 
Hate you lost that lure- gotta suck! I have a couple I'd hate to loose- but I figure if I can get a couple (or so) quality fish off of them before they do, or are damaged beyond repair- it's worth it.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the report Cap't Dave! While I am not glad to hear that the catching was poor, I still appreciate the report. I think I will stay near shore this weekend and troll for kings. July 4th heading out for International on Miss Mickey with some great friends but Miss Mickey goes a little further than my 1999 Johnson 225 outboard will go so I don't think blue water will be a problem!

It will push this way soon hopefully.

David (Pan)


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad you got out. Unfortunately the water didn't cooperate. Never know unless you go!

Maybe we can get some closer BW soon.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

can't believe I sat hear and read this entire thread....it got me laughing for sure.keep the reports coming capt'n Davey.LOL


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

It's laugh or cry, Cobe!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I still don't feel like we've gotten to the bottom of this whole Bimini thing


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Chris V said:


> I still don't feel like we've gotten to the bottom of this whole Bimini thing


We certainly haven't! If you (not you Chris but a fellow PFF'r) are the person who beat me back to the dumpster and nabbed that Bimini before I got there, PLEASE, PLEASE return the Bimini to me. Please return the Bimini to me unharmed. That Wahoo already did enough damage. At this point, I simply want it back and will not ask any questions or attempt to press charges. I just want my Bimini baaaack!!!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dang!!! I sure miss posting these reports.

Capn Davey he just getting bigger. You'll get him next time.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Joey! Good to hear from ya. Hope all is well with you and your Construction Project! Looking forward to a report from you soon. 

I know it goes without saying, if you hear any word on the docks, or streets, about a 'Bimini', tip me off, huh?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang fine drawing of bit off at the swivel. What ever that lure was get some more that one took a hard hit.


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

LoL Just read the entire post also. So funny!!! I enjoy the PFF boards.

Is there a cash reward on getting this gangster line chomping fish or what?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Kim said:


> Dang fine drawing of bit off at the swivel. What ever that lure was get some more that one took a hard hit.


Biminicutkoff does good work, for sure! But the cut off was not at the swivel. It was *midway on a 12ft Bimini*.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Florida-Lis said:


> Is there a cash reward on getting this gangster line chomping fish or what?


No cash, but 35 - 40lbs of delicious Wahoo Steak, and possibly a bonus of a $50 Lure!


----------

